# When will phones get smaller? (Rant)



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Bit of a rant, my apologies in advance! 

I guess I’m in the minority here but I’m getting evermore frustrated with the obsession of smartphones getting bigger and bigger. It’s ridiculous!

I did a search recently for ‘small android phones’, and most of the articles are referring to 5.0” screens as small! The smallest you can get these days is 4.6” (Sony Xperia range), 4.7” (Samsung A3, iPhone SE), and that’s about it.

Just about every new phone now uses 5.0” - 5.5” minimum screen sizes. For me, current phones are too big to comfortably fit in my pocket and hold or use with 1 hand. Add to that the massive screen sizes require bigger capacity batteries (to trade off battery life) which increases cost.

My favourite phone I’ve had was an SE Xperia Mini Pro, with a 4” screen, which flipped up to revel a full tactile qwerty keyboard. It was the perfect size and trade-off between cost and features – I’m not one to spend £500+ on a phone or £40 /mnth on a contract. I use SIM only and buy a mid-range phone for around £150 every few years. But now I’m left with pretty much no choice other than to buy a Samsung A3 2017 (which I really like BTW), or go back to my Moto 4G – both with 4.7 screens.

I’ve been using a WileyFox Swift 2 Plus for about 6 months, but along with a few technical niggles, I’m fed up with the holding / balancing this ‘small’ phone in one hand, or forced to use it two-handed.

Anyone with me?

When will manufactures give up on ever bigger phones / screens and give us more choice in the smaller sizes?! Over time most things get smaller, but smart phones are becoming portable TV’s so maybe in 10 years’ time we’ll be walking around with 42” displays!


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I am right behind you with this, the phones are ridiculous in size, much easier to break too, I wonder ..... That is the main reason I am sticking with my iphone 5s, the screen size is just right and it fits in my pocket comfortably, I am not a huge Apple fan but this will have to do until something else comes along that's a similar size.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Unihertz Jelly Pro?


----------



## Ciddy (Apr 7, 2014)

With the way media is consumed these days, I'll going to say, never. 

Phones are not.... er, phones any more. They're media devices capable of so much more than they used to be and to get the best out of them, the screen needs to be this size.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

The latest phones are in effect tablets with a phone add on. I actually made some calls on my 6S yesterday, which is a change from emails and web browsing !


----------



## zoid9969 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm with you. I don't have huge hands, so phones with bigger screens are a pain. I'm quite happy with my iPhone SE, which I think is the best looking phone Apple currently makes.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I agree. That's why I've stayed with my z5 compact.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

My iPhone 5SE is idea for me, pocket sized, good camera and SIM only......all that I shall ever need.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

zoid9969 said:


> I'm with you. I don't have huge hands, so phones with bigger screens are a pain. I'm quite happy with my iPhone SE, which I think is the best looking phone Apple currently makes.


Totally agree :thumb:


----------



## tom_0787 (Jan 4, 2018)

if you want small get the latest Apple watch!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm still using a Samsung s4!


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

agree


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

There is a need for them. - Smaller phones look out of place in my hands - my older phone was a large Sony Xperia 6.4 screen - felt comfortable and fitted in pocket ok - although I've somewhat downsized now with an S7.

Combined with the old eyes are not what they are used to, then the bigger screens work for me.

Plenty of older smaller designs out there - they just need to be able to run the updated OS then should be ok ?


----------

